# Pixies arrival ~*better late than never*~



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/Untitled-1-11.jpg​

*Friday*
So, everything started to kick off at around 4pm; Friday 12th November, 2 days past peanuts due date. Was feeling a little crampy and put it down to me getting ready.
I sat on my birthing ball and bounced away while on the pc playing Bejewelled because I found this helped (birthing ball for cramps, bejewelled for boredom!). Id had mild period-type pains since the Thursday but by now they were starting to get into a pattern. VERY slowly by 7pm they were picking up but I didnt want to get my hopes up because I wanted her here so badly I didnt want to disappoint myself if it wasnt labour.
11.30pm appeared and I was pretty damn sure these were mild contractions I was getting at this point. The time between them was getting shorter and shorter so on with the TENs machine. That thing was brilliant. Another thing that helped me was the breathing techniques in the hypnobirthing book I bought. Slow intake of breath through for 5, then a very slow exhale for 10. I worked it out that if I done this 3 times it took a minute to do so and therefore got me through my contractions. We phoned up the midwife unit at Ninewells at around 12am to say that my contractions were coming 2-3 minutes apart and lasting around a minute to 90 seconds each and were becoming increasingly stronger. By this time Id had my bloody show too so by this point I was starting to get quite excited! No sign of my waters thoughThe woman on the phone wasnt really all that helpful telling me that I didnt sound like I was in pain and I should just take a bath and take some parasetomol!

*Saturday*
1am came around and POP, there goes my waters! All over my bed whilst I was on all 4s trying to get comfy between contractions haha. Thank god the waterproof covers had been put on literally 5 minutes before my gush. Waddling to the toilet I phoned the midwife again saying what had happened and got the same woman again and as before she was very unhelpful. Headed in to the hospital only to be told that yes my waters have gone but I wasnt in full-blown labour just the beginning. She reminded me that its not like the TV. Youre waters doesnt just go and then baby arrives nah you dont say! Stupid woman. 
We were told to come back to the hospital in afternoon (3pm) to get checked over but if I found green etc on my maternity pads I should go in earlier. We got home at 3am and got some sleep (when I say some, I mean about 30mins at a time. I think I ended up sleeping with my TENs machine on boost for the short amount of time we were home and doing my breathing technique) only to wake up the next morning to find green stuff on my maternity pad! So, phoned the hospital and was told to come into the hospital. So we were in the hospital for 11am. I got hooked up the machine to check babies movements, I had my blood pressure taken and had my stomach felt to feel the position peanut was lying in. all great still I handed in my greenish looking pad and 3 hours later we got someone come back to us! We were told that the green stuff on the pad was ok  nothing to worry about and babies movements were fine but we would have to come back at 10pm at night for my 24h check. Since my waters went at 1am they didnt want me coming in at 1am again, so 10pm would be better suited. At the 10pm check the same things got done again and then it was discussed about induction on the Sunday. I could have been left longer but because my waters had broken I wanted to have her out sooner rather than later. Contractions were still coming but by this stage theyd died down. Still had the trusty TENs machine with me at all times though!

*Sunday*
Sunday morning I woke up to find a lot more greeny stuff on my pad. We were due to go back to the hospital at 9am so, although this green stuff looked exactly like it did on the last pad that was given the all clear I took it with me to the hospital anyway to get checked. 
Got to the hospital, spoke to the midwife about the green-ness and she said shed check it out while she put me on the ECG machine, took my blood pressure etc etc and spoke to me about getting a peccary for induction. Everything was discussed and set so all we had to do was wait to get sent down to labour and delivery suite
Well that plan went out the window! The midwife who Id given the green pad to came back informing us that it was maconium on the pad and that instead of getting a peccary Id have to go on a Pitocin drip because peanut was showing some sort of distress by pooing in me. Before I knew it I was getting taken down to the labour suite and getting myself settled in my room. We were told that this would be our little home till peanut made her big entrance. I got my IV put in. the nice girl bless her tried to put one in my left arm but kinda buggered it up leaving my whole hand bruised. Another doctor came in the room and put an IV in my right hand which wasnt as bad as the first one! The girl then proceeded to put me onto the heart and movement monitor and had a feel to see which way baby was lying. Again, everything was fine so she then proceeded to give me an internal. I hadnt had an internal before now because my waters had broken and the risk of infection. I was quite intrigued as to how far along Id gotten though. She started the internal and confessed and said she wasnt sure what she was feeling. If it was my cervix shed located I was only about 1cm dilated but she wasnt sure so went to get a senior midwife. Bloody hell that woman was rough! She nearly threw me off the bed with the force of her hand! Anyway! She had a feel and said that it felt like membranes thats impossible, my waters had well and truly gone, no doubt about that. She kept poking about till she said oh, well Ive poked something and its moved. Id say youre 8cm dilated and I think what I felt was either another bag of waters or babys breech. 
Breech! I was told that peanut was head down and even engaged at my 40 week appt! I couldnt believe that I was at 8cm either. I expected contractions to be far more painful than that I was quite proud of that. Before I knew what was happening I was getting an emergency scan to confirm baby was indeed breech. Papers were put in front of me to read of the dangers and sign for consent of the c-section  everything was happening so fast. Wed only been in the labour suite for a maximum of say an hour and a half and my birth plan had changed 3 times! It went from a natural birth with gas and air, to an induction with a peccary to an induction with pitocin drip and the need for an epidural probably and now a c-section. I think Id just gone through every option in the space of an hour. Before I knew what was happening Sandy was leaving the room getting his lovely green overalls on and the lovely green crocs and I was getting changed into a hospital gown and getting ready to be taken through to theatre. 
I got through to the theatre and had everything explained to me. I was placed on a monitor, got something or other put into my IV ( at this point everything people were saying was just static sounding. I dont think my brain could take anymore info in such a short time) when it came to it I got my epidural administered which wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be, it was the jag BEFORE the epidural that stung going in. This was all so surreal. I could feel myself shaking internally if that makes sense. I hadnt pictured having my first child this way. Not at all but I was going to be meeting peanut, NOW! The epidural took effect and I was numb from just above the bellybutton downwards. The surgeons started to get to work and Sandy held my hand the whole way through. He got to see everything that was happening while I was unaware of what they were doing. It was such an odd feeling. The best way I can describe it is like someones put their bag on your belly and they are hunting at the bottom of it for their purse haha! 
Apparently peanuts bum and foof was the first thing to come in to view. Sandy was kind enough to tell me that she was pooing and having a widdle while coming out. Glad I never seen that! Lol. I waited for what seemed like forever and then I heard her squeak from the corner of the room. At that minute my eyes started welling up slightly but for some reason I didnt want to cry, I just wanted to see her! 9 months flew by and now 9 minutes felt like a lifetime. Sandy was getting all emotional beside me after seeing his daughter be born so maybe thats why I didnt want to cry? Anyway - as soon as Sandy got to hold her my heart melted. She was so perfect. Born at 1:51pm weighing 7lb 15oz  we knew just by looking at her, she was our little Pixie. Dark hair and bright blue eyes. 

14.11.10 x

my baby now at almost 3 months!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/179229_10150121619615973_502310972_8177598_4731328_n.jpg
 



Attached Files:







IMG00139-20101114-1501.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 44









IMG00147-20101114-2138.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 35









IMG00166-20101115-2140.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## alynn6758

awww congrats, she's so adoreable!!!


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats huni xx


----------



## fairygirl

Beautiful xx


----------



## FierceAngel

Congrats xx


----------



## cleckner04

She's gorgeous! Congrats. :flower:


----------



## MadameJ

Awww i know i had already heard the full story ..but that was sooo nice reading that!!

Little Pixie is just perfect in every way.

Hehe Sandy's desciption on some stuff was emmm a bit more blunt or even graphic than yours.

Snuggles for Pixie :hugs:


----------



## pichi

haha yeah sandy is a bit blunt and to the point though as we all know


thanks girls


----------



## Helly

Made up for you Pichi! x


----------



## staceyg

congrats :)


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun xx


----------



## anna matronic

Yay finally get the story xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

C Sections are so surreal aren't they? Totally goet what you say about searching at the bottom of your bag!!


----------



## vaniilla

she's so adorable :flower: congrats hun


----------



## andi01

Congrats :) xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats!!


----------



## babyblessed

what a story, congratulations, a beautiful wee girl and such a cute name.

glad you got such a lovely outcome even if the birth wasnt what you planned.


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

just re-read your birth story :hugs:

I can't believe how well you coped hun :hugs: Its a really good sign that you got to 8cm and handled the pain, hopefully your next labour will the same pain wise. I can't imagine what it must have been like to suddenly find you have to have a c-section, I'm terrified of surgery! have you considered home birth for your next? I was suggested a home birth which I would love if I didn't want every drug under the sun lol


----------



## mum78

oww she is lovely


----------



## xxyjadexx

Aww she's lovely! X


----------



## teal

Congratulations xx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Congratulations! Shes beautiful xx


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations, she is so beautiful xxx


----------



## 2016

Thought I would pop by your journal as I saw from your siggy that you are also TTC #2 and our LOs are roughly the same age (my DS was born 11 days after Pixie). What cycle TTC are you? We have been NTNP since LO was born (....well about 3 months old IYKWIM :winkwink:) and actively TTC 10 months now.
Anyway, wanted to wish you the best of luck and hope this is your lucky cycle. :dust:


----------



## pichi

my journal is the first link :haha: this is the birth announcement :p

we are on cycle #3 technically - we fell 1st cycle but ended in a MC so we're on 1st cycle after MC


----------



## 2016

pichi said:


> my journal is the first link :haha: this is the birth announcement :p
> 
> we are on cycle #3 technically - we fell 1st cycle but ended in a MC so we're on 1st cycle after MC

Oh what an idiot I am! Sorry! I was reading your birth story too you see. :dohh:


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Aww! Thanks for sharing your story.

Pixie is so gorgeous.


----------



## Aelanu

AWWW!! I cried at the end of this!! Like literally bawled (I'm pregnant and have bipolar disorder- 'nuff said.) I want December to get here ASAP this makes me even more anxious to meet Baby :D

She's so precious! Congratulations :)


ALSO congrats on being 7 weeks :D


----------



## strdstkittenx

love the name congrats!


----------

